# Sinus problems - can i use the nasal spray?



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'm just wondering when i start my ivf cycle (long).. could i still use the nasal spray even though i have a runny/blocked nose most of the time? If not, what's the alternative?
Thanks a million,
GillyV


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not sure of the answer but will move your post to see if Maz can help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gilly,

Nasal spray is still effective even if you have a cold/blocked/runny nose; although if it's blocked it might be a bit harder to sniff 

All the best for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## GillyVanilly (Nov 5, 2008)

Brill - thanks for the reply Maz. Less injections is always a good thing!!


----------

